# LOST kayak on East Gallatin. Bozeman MT



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

bummer dude.. i dont boat that section but ill look for you a bit


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

What is that section like? I grew up in the Bozone and never even considered paddling that.


----------

